# Random Peeves



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I know it really doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things, but, it bugs me when ......

the kitchen towel doesn't tear off on the perforated bits where it is supposed to!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That goes for the plastic bags they have in the produce department in grocery stores too! Frackin things.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jun 10 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788283


> That goes for the plastic bags they have in the produce department in grocery stores too! Frackin things.[/B]


Oh yeah, they're on my list too!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Mine is the plastic wrap :smheat: it takes me forever to wrap something. Then I loose the start of the wrap and end up ripping it all over :shocked: 
Then sometimes I cut myself on that sharp edge.
I buy big baggies now :biggrin:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 10 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788290


> Mine is the plastic wrap :smheat: it takes me forever to wrap something. Then I loose the start of the wrap and end up ripping it all over :shocked:
> Then sometimes I cut myself on that sharp edge.
> I buy big baggies now :biggrin:[/B]


Oh I hate that!! Its on my list too!! No matter how hard I try, I always muss up the cling wrap, and 9 times out of 10, I end up cutting myself into the bargain!!! HATE that!!

I either use the baggies now, or foil ... foil isn't air-tight, but it's WAY more cooperative than flippin cling wrap!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

and another thing ... 

It bugs me when .......

People hang the toilet roll wrong .... it should hang OVER!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

No, it should hang UNDER !


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How about when the husband decides he wants to clean out the refrigerator....and then holds each and everything up and asks if we should keep it or not :w00t: :smilie_tischkante: . If I felt like cleaning out the frig just then....I'd do it!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Pills that are impossible to open, like Nyquil. Really? If I have a horrible cold, I do not have the patience or endurance to spend 20 minutes trying to pry those little bubble packs open!

Josie says: Mommy making me throw up the M&M's I scored on Monday, that's a major pet peeve!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Jun 10 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788308


> No, it should hang UNDER ![/B]


If I ever visit .. I'll be sure to turn it OVER! LOL


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

When you see someone get into their car (a good parking place) and they saw you waiting. Then they get into the car, fasten the seat belt, primp in the mirror, make a phone call on their cell phone, and whatever else they can think to do before they finally move their car out of the way so you can park.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

When I'm buying clothes and the dumb person doesn't fold the clothes and place them in the shopping bag. They just crumble and throw my new purchases in there! I will stand at the counter, take the clothes out and fold them myself right in front of the person!

Oh....and when I answer the phone and the person just hangs up in my ear. Is it that hard to say "oh sorry, wrong number?!"


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788323


> When you see someone get into their car (a good parking place) and they saw you waiting. Then they get into the car, fasten the seat belt, primp in the mirror, make a phone call on their cell phone, and whatever else they can think to do before they finally move their car out of the way so you can park.[/B]



Oooooh yeah!! I hear ya on that!!! So I wait for this prime parking spot - heck, it isnt always prime ... and yet I'M the one left feeling guilty for holding up the cars behind me!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jun 10 2009, 11:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788345


> When I'm buying clothes and the dumb person doesn't fold the clothes and place them in the shopping bag. They just crumble and throw my new purchases in there! I will stand at the counter, take the clothes out and fold them myself right in front of the person!
> 
> Oh....and when I answer the phone and the person just hangs up in my ear. Is it that hard to say "oh sorry, wrong number?!"[/B]



Oh dont even get me started on 'customer service' .... or lack thereof!! I loathe poor customer service!!!

As for the calls .......... one of the main reasons I no longer have a home land line ... I have relied on my Mobile (cell) for going on 4 or 5 years now!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

When you call the police on a neighbor who stole your cat and they totally side with you and tell you they will go with you for an animal extraction, and then they totally renege on their promise and flake out using their "supervisor" as a lame excuse.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 10 2009, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788352


> When you call the police on a neighbor who stole your cat and they totally side with you and tell you they will go with you for an animal extraction, and then they totally renege on their promise and flake out using their "supervisor" as a lame excuse.[/B]


Oh, thats not even funny, Im sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh thanks, it's okay at the end because they did release my cat on their own after I sent my property manager to their house.

TP=Over!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The person in front of you sits through the "green" light because they are too busy texting and then when you toot your horn they finally go..........except they are the only car that gets through the light before it changes.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 10 2009, 08:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788309


> How about when the husband decides he wants to clean out the refrigerator....and then holds each and everything up and asks if we should keep it or not :w00t: :smilie_tischkante: . If I felt like cleaning out the frig just then....I'd do it![/B]


Been there!


QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788323


> When you see someone get into their car (a good parking place) and they saw you waiting. Then they get into the car, fasten the seat belt, primp in the mirror, make a phone call on their cell phone, and whatever else they can think to do before they finally move their car out of the way so you can park.[/B]


That's my husband's biggest pet peeve.

I think my biggest pet peeve would be people who pay by check at places like Wal-mart, Target, Grocery Store, and other very busy places (I guess I don't mind it so much at clothing stores but still wish people would just use debit cards) I don't know why but it just annoys me to have to stand there for 10 minutes while they fill out the check, then write it all down in the register, then give the check to the cashier who then has to take their ID and copy information down, then put it through the little machine (meanwhile my ice cream is melting!).


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 10:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788373


> I think my biggest pet peeve would be people who pay by check at places like Wal-mart, Target, Grocery Store, and other very busy places (I guess I don't mind it so much at clothing stores but still which people would just use debit cards) I don't know why but it just annoys me to have to stand there for 10 minutes while they fill out the check, then write it all down in the register, then give the check to the cashier who then has to take their ID and copy information down, then put it through the little machine (meanwhile my ice cream!).[/B]


Erin I hear you......I use one credit card and charge everything I do on that one card during the month. Then at the end of the month when I get the bill, I write one check and pay the card in full.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788376


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 10:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788373





> I think my biggest pet peeve would be people who pay by check at places like Wal-mart, Target, Grocery Store, and other very busy places (I guess I don't mind it so much at clothing stores but still which people would just use debit cards) I don't know why but it just annoys me to have to stand there for 10 minutes while they fill out the check, then write it all down in the register, then give the check to the cashier who then has to take their ID and copy information down, then put it through the little machine (meanwhile my ice cream!).[/B]


Erin I hear you......I use one credit card and charge everything I do on that one card during the month. Then at the end of the month when I get the bill, I write one check and pay the card in full.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think that's the best way to do things - that's how we do it. It's easier to see where you spent your money and what purchases maybe weren't so necessary.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I know it really doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things, but, it bugs me when ......

I have my list, I know exactly what I need, I want to get my groceries and get home ...... and I am faced with people hogging the aisle! Move over people, there is room for 2 trolleys and some!!! 

Why must they stand in the middle of the aisle, and make me actually say 'sorry, excuse me' !!!!!! Its all wrong!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

My pet peeve is calling the phone, electric or whatever to try and get information and get nothing but a computer generated answering device, I know its cheaper for them, but you can never get through to a real person to help you. Even in an emergency.
I was out of a phone and computer for 3 days and couldn't get to a real person to get help.
I hate, hate, hate companies that do that to us.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jun 11 2009, 12:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788388


> My pet peeve is calling the phone, electric or whatever to try and get information and get nothing but a computer generated answering device, I know its cheaper for them, but you can never get through to a real person to help you. Even in an emergency.
> I was out of a phone and computer for 3 days and couldn't get to a real person to get help.
> I hate, hate, hate companies that do that to us.[/B]


Oh. I hate that too!! I want to speak to a PERSON, not some robot 'voice recognition' thing!!! 

ps: I have found that if you cuss at the voice recognition robot dude, you get to speak to a REAL person!!! just saying .....


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

yes when people hang toilet roll the wrong way! Even if im in someone elses house i feel the need to change it! lol i do stop myself from doing so though lol


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ Jun 11 2009, 01:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788411


> yes when people hang toilet roll the wrong way! Even if im in someone elses house i feel the need to change it! lol i do stop myself from doing so though lol[/B]


So, does the bog roll need to be OVER or under???


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How about getting 10 phone calls a day....asking for money. I'm beginning to dislike charities as much as I dislike politicians. Oh, and now the politicians don't even bother talking themselves, they give you a recording!!!! :smpullhair: 


BTW - TP - definitely OVER!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I think you need two roll holders one under, one over :Girl power:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jun 10 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788320


> QUOTE (Maglily @ Jun 10 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788308





> No, it should hang UNDER ![/B]


If I ever visit .. I'll be sure to turn it OVER! LOL  
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL....now I won't be able to look at toilet paper without thinking of you. :biggrin: 


this reminds me of my brother...i'm sure it's him....when he visited I found the mini blind cords were tied up in knots. This I believe to keep his kids safe (they were not toddlers at the time) and besides the cords are made in 2 single strands now, not joined to make them safer. When they were joined they were dangerous for kids, he made them even more dangerous. UGH. After he left I had to go around untied knotted cords, even in my bedroom!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

You know what else!!! When you driving and someone gives you the finger :shocked: 
and I don't even know what I did :blink: 
Some guy called me an A hole the other day :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
I laughed so hard I forgot to curse him out :biggrin:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

People who drive in bumper to bumper traffic...but leave about 57 car lengths ahead of them open...are they afraid they are going to hit the car that is a quarter mile down the road ahead of them that is also at a stop??

Old people who, apparently, have forgotten about all human decency & safety and let doors slam in your face, hog lanes in the grocery store, take 20 minutes to count out their change in line & drive dangerously slow.

Parents who think their kids do no wrong.

All those STUPID quizzes on Facebook...and those "I'm a fan of" clubs...I really don't give a rat's ass if you're in the "I love sex in the middle of the night" club...

Neighbors who don't clean up their yards and their debris blows on into yours.

I've got a million of 'em (I'm a crotchety New Englander, after all, lol)


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Jun 11 2009, 01:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788435


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jun 10 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788320





> QUOTE (Maglily @ Jun 10 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788308





> No, it should hang UNDER ![/B]


If I ever visit .. I'll be sure to turn it OVER! LOL  
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL....now I won't be able to look at toilet paper without thinking of you. :biggrin: 


this reminds me of my brother...i'm sure it's him....when he visited I found the mini blind cords were tied up in knots. This I believe to keep his kids safe (they were not toddlers at the time) and besides the cords are made in 2 single strands now, not joined to make them safer. When they were joined they were dangerous for kids, he made them even more dangerous. UGH. After he left I had to go around untied knotted cords, even in my bedroom!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Dont even get me started on "Kid Proofing" my place for when relatives visit - my home is puppy proof, it doest need to be Kid proof!!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay here's my (short) list: 

1. The toilet paper should hang OVER
2. When people don't close baggies all the way (defeats the purpose)
3. When people define a slang word using another slang word
4. When my niece and nephew ask for food, barely touch it, and try to throw all of it away
5. When someone eats/uses all of the contents of the box or bag, but leaves it there and fails to throw it away
6. People that are just too cynical (my stepdad always comments about donations for cancer research being useless since they haven't found a cure YET!)

These are just a few I'm dealing with now, but I'm have lots more!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

What about when you ask your kids any question and every answer under the sun is
I DON'T KNOW :blink: How do you NOT know :blink:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 10 2009, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788452


> What about when you ask your kids any question and every answer under the sun is
> I DON'T KNOW :blink: How do you NOT know :blink:[/B]


LOL, I used to do that when I was busy or didn't feel like answering, but I have to admit it is annoying!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 11 2009, 01:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788452


> What about when you ask your kids any question and every answer under the sun is
> I DON'T KNOW :blink: How do you NOT know :blink:[/B]


Dunno


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Another pet peeve of mine is that you go to the store and the person helping you can't even count
change back to you, just throws it in your hands, and depends on the computer to tell them what to give you. And if you even give them the extra cents after they ring it up, they are so confused they don't know what to do. 
:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 11 2009, 01:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788441


> People who drive in bumper to bumper traffic...but leave about 57 car lengths ahead of them open...are they afraid they are going to hit the car that is a quarter mile down the road ahead of them that is also at a stop??
> 
> Old people who, apparently, have forgotten about all human decency & safety and let doors slam in your face, hog lanes in the grocery store, take 20 minutes to count out their change in line & drive dangerously slow.
> 
> ...




Oooooh Pam, now you really got me going ....

I slow down, on purpose, if I feel harassed by a 'boy racer' behind me on the road. They can wait the whole extra 3 minutes to get there!

Old people .. now, there are 2 categories here .... 1 - the one's that believe they are hard done by - and 2) the lovely old ducks that I am happy to help cause they arent bitching & moaning  - yes, its that clear cut for me. 

I dont have much exposure to parents/kids, other than my sisters 2 kids .............and I have actually asked my sister, hubby, and 2 kids to LEAVE my house. Politely, of course. 

My neighbours are pretty good, so I cant really moan about that.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

When you ask is there anything outstanding here at a restaurant and they give you a blank look and say depends what you like. Then you ask is the salmon here better or steak here better and they say, dunno, depends whether you like salmon better or steak better.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jun 11 2009, 02:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788466


> Another pet peeve of mine is that you go to the store and the person helping you can't even count
> change back to you, just throws it in your hands, and depends on the computer to tell them what to give you. And if you even give them the extra cents after they ring it up, they are so confused they don't know what to do.
> :smilie_tischkante:[/B]



Oh yeah, that erks me too!! ... oh, and when your purchase comes to $10.20 ... so you give them a $20 note, and a 20 cent coin ..... and 1) they dont figure you are doing them a favour, and 2) they really cant work it out, and it takes the supervisor to give you your 10 bucks change!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jun 10 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788472


> QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 11 2009, 01:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788441





> People who drive in bumper to bumper traffic...but leave about 57 car lengths ahead of them open...are they afraid they are going to hit the car that is a quarter mile down the road ahead of them that is also at a stop??
> 
> Old people who, apparently, have forgotten about all human decency & safety and let doors slam in your face, hog lanes in the grocery store, take 20 minutes to count out their change in line & drive dangerously slow.
> 
> ...




Oooooh Pam, now you really got me going ....

I slow down, on purpose, if I feel harassed by a 'boy racer' behind me on the road. They can wait the whole extra 3 minutes to get there!

Old people .. now, there are 2 categories here .... 1 - the one's that believe they are hard done by - and 2) the lovely old ducks that I am happy to help cause they arent bitching & moaning  - yes, its that clear cut for me. 

I dont have much exposure to parents/kids, other than my sisters 2 kids .............and I have actually asked my sister, hubby, and 2 kids to LEAVE my house. Politely, of course. 

My neighbours are pretty good, so I cant really moan about that.
[/B][/QUOTE]

A BOY racer :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 10 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788449


> Okay here's my (short) list:
> 
> 1. The toilet paper should hang OVER
> 2. When people don't close baggies all the way (defeats the purpose)
> ...



I LOVE #6


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Trying to walk around Manhattan is always insane. Construction and tourists everywhere. Didn't the tourists Mothers' teach them to walk and keep to the right??? No, they didn't.
xoxoxox


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 10 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788487


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jun 10 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788472





> QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 11 2009, 01:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788441





> People who drive in bumper to bumper traffic...but leave about 57 car lengths ahead of them open...are they afraid they are going to hit the car that is a quarter mile down the road ahead of them that is also at a stop??
> 
> Old people who, apparently, have forgotten about all human decency & safety and let doors slam in your face, hog lanes in the grocery store, take 20 minutes to count out their change in line & drive dangerously slow.
> 
> ...




Oooooh Pam, now you really got me going ....

I slow down, on purpose, if I feel harassed by a 'boy racer' behind me on the road. They can wait the whole extra 3 minutes to get there!

Old people .. now, there are 2 categories here .... 1 - the one's that believe they are hard done by - and 2) the lovely old ducks that I am happy to help cause they arent bitching & moaning  - yes, its that clear cut for me. 

I dont have much exposure to parents/kids, other than my sisters 2 kids .............and I have actually asked my sister, hubby, and 2 kids to LEAVE my house. Politely, of course. 

My neighbours are pretty good, so I cant really moan about that.
[/B][/QUOTE]

A BOY racer :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Now there is a story in there somewhere......".and I have actually asked my sister, hubby, and 2 kids to LEAVE my house. Politely, of course.  "

   people would pay for that knowledge !


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Cashiers who serve you looking around the store, over your shoulder anywhere but what they are doing. Then when they are finished they act like you aren't there.

having to supervise the bagging of groceries....eg overstuffing grocery bags (too heavy to lift) and not sorting the groceries....eg. don't put the bananas on top of the frozen items, even if there's room.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Unruley children running wild in a waiting room.........I just wanna say, "honey, your kids are only cute to you." 



Oh, and going to my GP (doctor) and the only magazines in the place are Pregnancy magazines. (Now I save my Dog Fancy and other little doggie books and drop them off while I am there.)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 10 2009, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788452


> What about when you ask your kids any question and every answer under the sun is
> I DON'T KNOW :blink: How do you NOT know :blink:[/B]



Oh Andrea, here is a good come back for you..........ummmm, then WTH do you know? :biggrin:


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

People staring at my sister when I take her out shopping, shes got severe Autism and recently I have had to look after her a lot more...It just bugs me.

One woman came up to me one day (She was quite old...) and asked me was she in mental institution yet? I just about lost the plot at her....
I know sometimes people stare out of sympathy but its annoying!


Chavs, any Brit here will know them. Mainly teenagers who wear lots of gold and sit about drinking underage and not working or attending school. As you walk by they sware at you... Gah! 

I used to have a whole list of pet peeves but I Think that's a good amount for the moment.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jun 10 2009, 12:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788515


> Trying to walk around Manhattan is always insane. Construction and tourists everywhere. Didn't the tourists Mothers' teach them to walk and keep to the right??? No, they didn't.
> xoxoxox[/B]


So true!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Jun 10 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788559


> P*eople staring at my sister when I take her out shopping, shes got severe Autism and recently I have had to look after her a lot more...It just bugs me.*
> 
> One woman came up to me one day (She was quite old...) and asked me was she in mental institution yet? I just about lost the plot at her....
> I know sometimes people stare out of sympathy but its annoying!
> ...


I should have added that to the list because I have friend who has a sister with a disease that leaves her bald (ugh I can't believe I forgot the name of it) and she comes home crying from people staring and making fun of her.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Jun 10 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788559


> People staring at my sister when I take her out shopping, shes got severe Autism and recently I have had to look after her a lot more...It just bugs me.
> 
> One woman came up to me one day (She was quite old...) and asked me was she in mental institution yet? I just about lost the plot at her....
> I know sometimes people stare out of sympathy but its annoying!
> ...


  That is awful.. My aunt has down syndrome so I understand that/ it's heartbreaking to see the way people are.  
The other day me and my oldest son were walking out of the doctors and coming in was a man and his disabled wife, she was in a wheelchair.
Well I smiled and kept walking, as I turned around I saw my son holding the door open for them  I said to myself what didn't I just realize to do that ???
I felt awful, then I thought wait a minute my son did this :wub: I felt SO proud, I was like OMG look I did something right :wub: 
I am so sorry you get those comments :grouphug:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 10 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788369


> Oh thanks, it's okay at the end because they did release my cat on their own after I sent my property manager to their house.
> 
> TP=Over![/B]



Oh my...I must've missed that thread because I thought your cat was still missing....glad you got her back!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

How about people who go to water parks or resorts, throw a towel on a lounger early in the am to 'reserve it' and don't return for hours later or even the end of the day so the later comers who DO wish to lie down have no place to sit! arrgghhhhh!! :angry:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

OK, another.....when my husband or son pours a drink of crystal light from the pitcher but leaves about a 1/2" remaining in the fridge. I'm convinced it's so they don't have to wash it when it's empty. Geez, I'm not even PMS'n and I can sit here all day typing about things that annoy me! :Bad day:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Jun 10 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788559


> People staring at my sister when I take her out shopping, shes got severe Autism and recently I have had to look after her a lot more...It just bugs me.
> 
> One woman came up to me one day (She was quite old...) and asked me was she in mental institution yet? I just about lost the plot at her....
> I know sometimes people stare out of sympathy but its annoying![/B]


I really know how you feel..my brother has a mild form of cerebral palsy so his speech isnt perfect and he walks with a limp.I hate when we are out together and people stare at him when he is talking.Man thats one of my peeves.I find it so rude.It was bad enough he was teased so bad when he was growing up and now he still has to deal with it and he is 29.

Another peeve is when the neighbors are out smoking and their cig smoke comes in my windows UGH. I have to go around shutting the windows.I hate that smell.Why should I have to smell it IN my house when we dont smoke!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

People having loud conversations on their cell phone in a restaurant.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

People who drive get road rage. NYC people get sidewalk rage. If you are walking with 4 or 5people side by side, taking up the entire sidewalk, then you better walk really fast or get out of the way!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Grocery store:
When an item is advertised on sale and when I go... they're out of stock... and this is at the first day!! ( yes can get rain check but it's a pain.
Baggers ( as someone already mentioned who don't know how to "bag"... I'll get some bags filled with heavy items, then others with only a few light items.... I usually bag myself or grap a few empties and re-bag myself.
Deli depts that have nobody manning the counter ( usually in the back) and no bell to call them to let them know your'e there.

ANYTHING ENCASED IN PLASTIC!!!!!!!!!!  That's a biggie!!LOL 

On the road:

Extremely aggressive drivers!!! 
People who pull out in front of me...forcing me to slam on my brake ...AND there's nobody behind me!! Couldn't they wait a few seconds till I passed them?? 

Trying o settle anything via phone and recorded messages!!!! 

Having to always "find" stuff for my husband!! ( If it's not in the front row... he can't find it!! Heaven forbit he should have to "move" something to seek it out LOL ) 

Ok that didn't take long... who knows what I'd come up with if I had to stop and think LOL


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 10 2009, 02:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788562


> QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Jun 10 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788559





> P*eople staring at my sister when I take her out shopping, shes got severe Autism and recently I have had to look after her a lot more...It just bugs me.*
> 
> One woman came up to me one day (She was quite old...) and asked me was she in mental institution yet? I just about lost the plot at her....
> I know sometimes people stare out of sympathy but its annoying!
> ...


I should have added that to the list because I have friend who has a sister with a disease that leaves her bald (ugh I can't believe I forgot the name of it) and she comes home crying from people staring and making fun of her.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Alopecia? :'( Thats so horrible, I wish people were a bit more understanding sometimes...


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Another pet peeve is making a doctors appointment and make sure I am there on time, and then have to sit there 2-3 hours. Why make appointments, my time is just as valuable as theirs. Then sometimes after sitting there so long and watching him walk out to go to lunch and I am still sitting there.
:smheat: 
Another is waiting for the doctor and the people coming in to convince the dr to use their drugs and take up my time. I had the appointment and paid for it. They should have an appointment and not waste my time. They are making the money not spending it like I am.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Alopecia!!!! Yep, that's it!!! That's another one of my peeves, when something is on the tip of your tongue, but you can't get it out!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 05:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788323


> When you see someone get into their car (a good parking place) and they saw you waiting. Then they get into the car, fasten the seat belt, primp in the mirror, make a phone call on their cell phone, and whatever else they can think to do before they finally move their car out of the way so you can park.[/B]


Ooo, I do that to people. But only if they follow me through the parking lot and then wait for my spot, even though there are some a few spots down. I'll take my good ol' time leaving. 

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jun 10 2009, 07:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788404


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jun 11 2009, 12:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788388





> My pet peeve is calling the phone, electric or whatever to try and get information and get nothing but a computer generated answering device, I know its cheaper for them, but you can never get through to a real person to help you. Even in an emergency.
> I was out of a phone and computer for 3 days and couldn't get to a real person to get help.
> I hate, hate, hate companies that do that to us.[/B]


Oh. I hate that too!! I want to speak to a PERSON, not some robot 'voice recognition' thing!!! 

ps: I have found that if you cuss at the voice recognition robot dude, you get to speak to a REAL person!!! just saying .....
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll have to keep that in mind. 


QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jun 10 2009, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788472


> Oooooh Pam, now you really got me going ....
> 
> I slow down, on purpose, if I feel harassed by a 'boy racer' behind me on the road. They can wait the whole extra 3 minutes to get there![/B]


I do that too. Especially if they have flashed their lights at me. Apparently if I slow down to move into the lane beside me (since it IS traffic) he will get an entire car length ahead of me and get where he is going on time.

I also get so annoyed by people who have zero control over their dogs, yet let them off leash. I know it's offleash dog park (or the beach) but you still need to have control of them!! 

Oh and this morning I got to wake up to the sound of screaming children and a barking dog.... I think I may hate summer!


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok, I have a list but my biggest is those little annoying noises like...

Crunching ice
Someone next to me at the movies eating popcorn. Its ok if I have some because I cant hear the crunching, otherwise I will get up and move
that clanging noise you make with your spoon in a bowl of cereal

basically anything that makes white noise makes me cringe. I know Im crazy but Im super sensitive to noises

Also, anyone who uses the word retarded as a cutdown. I also have a down Syndrome uncle and I hate it when people use that word aroud me.

Parents who sit at the mall playground oblivios to their children because they have a phone growing out of their ear the whole time


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

1. when your grandkids and kids leave half a can of pop laying around and then get another one :eusa_hand: 
2. know it alls :w00t: 
3. people letting gas in line at stores (just happened) :shocked: 
4. dh leaving crumbs on counter and hair in bathroom sink :angry: 
5. people who don't flush toliets in public bathrooms :smmadder: 
6. dh who tells me the end of a movie or show :smpullhair: 
7. people who try to listen to your conversations :smtease: 
8. people who always want to touch Matilda and B&B without asking :smscare2:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Jun 10 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788567


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 10 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788369





> Oh thanks, it's okay at the end because they did release my cat on their own after I sent my property manager to their house.
> 
> TP=Over![/B]



Oh my...I must've missed that thread because I thought your cat was still missing....glad you got her back!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry I should have gone back to the thread but I was too busy rejoicing...Of course I should have remembered my fellow SM'ers were still worried for me. How thoughtless of me! Sorry!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

AWESOME! This thread will help me get some of my everyday frustrations out!

When pedestrians cross in the middle of the street (not at a crosswalk) on an *extremely* *busy* main road, with their *baby stroller and/or other kids in tow!!!* They're going to get their children killed!

Poor customer service of any kind ... major pet peeve.

I have some pretty major peeves with stop signs/4-way stops. I know I get a little too bent out of shape over these situations sometimes, but they just really bug the poo out of me: 

1. When other drivers get pissed off at me for actually *stopping* at a stop sign. 

2. People who *don't* stop at stop signs. 

3. When at a 4-way stop, I arrive to the stop before the oncoming car, and because I stop at the stop sign, he (yes, it's almost always a man - lol) gives me the impatient universal gesture for "GO AHEAD!". Well, guess what? I wasn't waiting for your all-powerful permission ... I'm simply stopping at a stop sign ... I KNOW I was first, thanks very much!

People who walk their large, intimidating dogs off-leash, or even worse, let them just wander the neighborhood alone! It's a nightmare to happen upon this scenario while walking with 2 little Maltese.

The ridiculous over-abundance of commercials for "Extenze, the simple pill that can actually make a man larger, and increase performance and pleasure regardless of age. You'll be surprised how much fun you'll have with Extenze!" 
Well yes ... that *would* surprise me. 

Commercials for Oxi-clean, or any product for that matter, featuring Billy Mays, that guy whose only way of speaking is to shout! He is forever hollerin' at me and it drives me nutters. :blink: 

People who, in a crowded mall, pay no attention whatsoever to where they are walking. 

BTW ... the TP MUST hang OVER! I think the general population has no idea there is a preferred way to hang it.

OK, those are just a few ... I feel a little better now! :smheat: </span>


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh good one. I hate the commercial for Seasonique: 

"Take Seasonique and get your period only 4 times a year. Who says that time of the month has to be every month?" 

Ummmmmm....IDK. Maybe God??!! maybe Nature??!! :blink:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OK, I know this is actually a flaw in my character for this to bug me as much as it does. Sometimes it really grates my nerves to see/hear incorrect spelling or grammar. 2 major examples are:

1. The word definitely. I believe there are actually more people who believe the word is spelled "definately" than people who spell it correctly. 

2. "*Her* and I went to PetLand to boycott the pet shop."

I know I should not allow these things to bother me so much ... they just do.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I forgot...

When my boyfriend empties the milk, soda, etc... and leaves the empty bottle/box/can/etc... in the fridge!! Just throw it away!!

And when the toilet paper roll always is empty - again, just grab another roll and put it on there, but make sure to put it on correctly


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Seeing the stove or counter dirty AFTER hubby wiped it down sloppily andh aving to redo it correctly :w00t: 

When Hubby makes a sandwich or toast without using a paper plate and leaves crumbs everywhere that he miraculously doesn't notice :smstarz: 

Having to wipe *those *crumbs away :hysteric:

Uhm can you see I don't like crumbs and such :exploding: LOL

(Honestly I should not complain my husband does most of the cooking happily he just doesn't have a clue about cleaning- but still its fun to gripe now and then- good thread :two thumbs up: )

Now don't get me started on that toilet paper roll thing its always magically me who gets the last square and has to replace :beating a dead horse:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788642


> 1. when your grandkids and kids leave half a can of pop laying around and then get another one :eusa_hand:
> 2. know it alls :w00t:
> 3. people letting gas in line at stores (just happened) :shocked:
> 4. dh leaving crumbs on counter and hair in bathroom sink :angry:
> ...


Paula, I am your opposite for #6. LOL. I HAVE to know the ending (or plot) of the movie before i watch it. It annoys my DH and my friends soooo much, b/c all of them are like you- they do not want to know the ending! LOL!! I am pretty sure I am the weird one but I can't stand watching movies w/ sad endings or "to be continued." so I always try to find out endings before watching it. lol..totally ruins the surprise!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 10 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788673


> Seeing the stove or counter dirty AFTER hubby wiped it down sloppily andh aving to redo it correctly :w00t:
> 
> When Hubby makes a sandwich or toast without using a paper plate and leaves crumbs everywhere that he miraculously doesn't notice :smstarz:
> 
> ...


My husband Nick is an excellent cook, but you would think he cooked for the third calvary when you see my kitchen :blink: 
Good God sometimes it gets on the ceiling :blink:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Cell phones... why is it that people who are normally very respectful forget everything they were taught about manners when it comes to their cell phones.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 10 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788675


> QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 10 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788673





> Seeing the stove or counter dirty AFTER hubby wiped it down sloppily andh aving to redo it correctly :w00t:
> 
> When Hubby makes a sandwich or toast without using a paper plate and leaves crumbs everywhere that he miraculously doesn't notice :smstarz:
> 
> ...


My husband Nick is an excellent cook, but you would think he cooked for the third calvary when you see my kitchen :blink: 
Good God sometimes it gets on the ceiling :blink:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Exactly the same here! Our DH's must be related :smrofl: Oh well...at least we get fed right?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788642


> 1. when your grandkids and kids leave half a can of pop laying around and then get another one :eusa_hand:
> 2. know it alls :w00t:
> 3. people letting gas in line at stores (just happened) :shocked:
> 4. dh leaving crumbs on counter and hair in bathroom sink :angry:
> ...


I'm called #2 a lot...  I really hate it, but that's how I am sometimes. But I'm not the worst know-it-all, trust me!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Jac, what a great thread! I had no idea so many pp cant stand the toilet paper not being put in place correctly...i never knew which way it is suppose to go to begin with :brownbag: 

One of my pet peeves is people who lack basic manners, and that goes for men who think chivalry is dead. it is not dead. i know it might be old fashioned of me but ladies should always have the right of way first (elevators, entrances/exits) and men should always open doors for ladies. i dont care how old the lady is, or how young the man is. my younger brother even knows this...and we are generation Y!! LOL..thank goodness 99% of the men i encounter all have this basic manner down..but there are always a few "cavemen" out there who do not practice this. LOL.

i also dont like people who are stingy w/ compliments. its hard for them to feel happy for others for share in others' joy. it is just depressing to be around pp who are always jealous and cant bring themselves to say one nice thing about another person. very emotionally draining. 

last peeve off the top of my head is flaky people who cancel plans last minute (or close to last minute) without a really compelling excuse. if you make plans, you should stick to it, it is a commitment and the other person has also set aside time to meet you..it is just so rude to cancel last minute unless it is really an emergency. i rarely cancel any of my plans..i once went to play golf w/ a friend despite having a fever b/c i felt more terrible canceling..lol..i almost vomited on the golf course too..lol..probably not such a smart idea in hindsight but i just cant bring myself to cancel plans b/c i have given my word- hence i cant stand those who cancel on others so easily. very inconsiderate IMO.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 10 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788674


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788642





> 1. when your grandkids and kids leave half a can of pop laying around and then get another one :eusa_hand:
> 2. know it alls :w00t:
> 3. people letting gas in line at stores (just happened) :shocked:
> 4. dh leaving crumbs on counter and hair in bathroom sink :angry:
> ...


Paula, I am your opposite for #6. LOL. I HAVE to know the ending (or plot) of the movie before i watch it. It annoys my DH and my friends soooo much, b/c all of them are like you- they do not want to know the ending! LOL!! I am pretty sure I am the weird one but I can't stand watching movies w/ sad endings or "to be continued." so I always try to find out endings before watching it. lol..totally ruins the surprise!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Alice, I'm the same way for scary movies! I'm such a scaredy-cat, I need to know the end and watch them during the day! :brownbag:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 10 2009, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788687


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 10 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788674





> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788642





> 1. when your grandkids and kids leave half a can of pop laying around and then get another one :eusa_hand:
> 2. know it alls :w00t:
> 3. people letting gas in line at stores (just happened) :shocked:
> 4. dh leaving crumbs on counter and hair in bathroom sink :angry:
> ...


Paula, I am your opposite for #6. LOL. I HAVE to know the ending (or plot) of the movie before i watch it. It annoys my DH and my friends soooo much, b/c all of them are like you- they do not want to know the ending! LOL!! I am pretty sure I am the weird one but I can't stand watching movies w/ sad endings or "to be continued." so I always try to find out endings before watching it. lol..totally ruins the surprise!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Alice, I'm the same way for scary movies! I'm such a scaredy-cat, I need to know the end and watch them during the day! :brownbag:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL...we definitely share that in common! i am the absolute worst person to watch scary movies with...my DH is embarrassed to watch scary movies w/ me in the theater b/c i scream the loudest and i close my eyes and ask him "what is happening?" all the time..lol..he cant stand that!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol, yep, we have identical behaviors while watching scary movies!!!! That is too funny!!!

Also another pet peeve to add, which I'm sure everyone will agree on this forum... people who breed/sell dogs just for MOOLAH, DINERO, MONEY!!! Oh, and people that don't alter their pet quality dogs because they think it's cruel (so adding to the already high pet population isn't cruel?)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

LOL I Have to admit I am guilty of some of these! :behindsofa: Yep, I am the person who pays by check and NOPE I am not going to change. I like the check idea. I also sit in my car if others are waiting--I am not hurrying. And lastly, I get honked at so many times while driving because I drive like an old lady. Oh well, I am keeping a HUGE distance in between me and the car in front of me. Pass me if you want!  I guess I never realized that it bothered so many people. Oh well...I am not going to stop it. :brownbag: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

My pet peeves are people who use poor grammar. Honestly, if English is your first language, why can't you speak it correctly--you speak it everyday of your life, how hard is it to understand what you are saying? Oh and the word "a lot" is TWO words. Although, it is grammatically incorrect to use (it isn't even a word)--use the word "much" instead. Ahhhh...I feel better now! :innocent: 

I agree with Alice--how hard is it to give out a compliment? Geez! Also, I HATE catty women! 

Also, people who don't understand the art of conversation. I say something and you then you say something back and this continues for the length of the conversation. It should not be a one sided conversation or the person should not answer back with one word comments. ARRRRH!

Okay, my final pet peeve...people who don't wash their hands after going the bathroom! How freakin' DISGUSTING! :yucky: :yucky: 

P.S. The toilet paper hangs OVER!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 10 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788441


> People who drive in bumper to bumper traffic...but leave about 57 car lengths ahead of them open...are they afraid they are going to hit the car that is a quarter mile down the road ahead of them that is also at a stop??
> 
> Old people who, apparently, have forgotten about all human decency & safety and let doors slam in your face, hog lanes in the grocery store, take 20 minutes to count out their change in line & drive dangerously slow.
> 
> ...


I am also a crotchety New Englander and one of my BIGGEST pet peeves I think is people who don't know how to drive on a rotary. They drive around the outside of it the entire time therefore no one else can merege in and it then creates a traffic jam on all arms. Grrr....


QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Jun 10 2009, 02:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788568


> How about people who go to water parks or resorts, throw a towel on a lounger early in the am to 'reserve it' and don't return for hours later or even the end of the day so the later comers who DO wish to lie down have no place to sit! arrgghhhhh!! :angry:[/B]


This is VERY true and also happens at ski mountains. People will stake out tables and then never return and you are left with no where to sit. There are lockers and shelves for a reason.


QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jun 10 2009, 03:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788593


> Another pet peeve is making a doctors appointment and make sure I am there on time, and then have to sit there 2-3 hours. Why make appointments, my time is just as valuable as theirs. Then sometimes after sitting there so long and watching him walk out to go to lunch and I am still sitting there.
> :smheat:
> Another is waiting for the doctor and the people coming in to convince the dr to use their drugs and take up my time. I had the appointment and paid for it. They should have an appointment and not waste my time. They are making the money not spending it like I am.[/B]


I don't like the drug people at all...I dont feel like doctors should be wined and dined to prescribe certain medications. I know that there needs to be a place for doctors to learn about different medications and get samples to see if their patients can use a certain medication but perhaps it should be a conference or after hours because I have been left waiting for 40 minutes at the eye doctor merely because the Optive person was there.


QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788676


> Cell phones... why is it that people who are normally very respectful forget everything they were taught about manners when it comes to their cell phones.[/B]


I agree, I don't want to hear YOUR conversation about what Katie said to Sam when she saw him with JENNY and I most certainly don't want to know that you are trying really hard for a baby and just bought a new nightie and don't forget how much I don't want to hear about YOUR medical problems while in the line for a drink.


I also don't like the advertisements on the TV for any medication or in magazines. I feel as though it encourages people to second guess their doctors or to request certain medications because they have pre-diagnosed themselves.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788704


> Also, people who don't understand the art of conversation. I say something and you then you say something back and this continues for the length of the conversation. It should not be a one sided conversation or the person should not answer back with one word comments. ARRRRH![/B]


Those are called men! :innocent:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 10 2009, 06:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788710


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788704





> Also, people who don't understand the art of conversation. I say something and you then you say something back and this continues for the length of the conversation. It should not be a one sided conversation or the person should not answer back with one word comments. ARRRRH![/B]


Those are called men! :innocent:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL!!!!!! GOOD ONE Maggie!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

People who slow poke around in the left hand lane. :smmadder: Have they never read the drivers handbook? Slower traffic should keep to the right except to pass or turn. 

Oh.......people who take up two parking places because they park just over the line.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

What about when there is 20 people on line and they have 1 register open :biggrin: 
Then I go outside and see 3 people smoking instead of being behind the register so I say HELLO , we are waiting on you
then they look at me like I'm the idiot :blink:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ai yah!!! I hate when people leave the cart from a store in the parking lot instead of putting it in its rightful place!!!! My aunt's brand new car was dented during a windy day because of a loose cart. They also block parking spots and I'm usually one that moves them!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Textspeak makes me crazy!!!! I text using full words, because this makes me nuts: "Wt r u doing l8r?"

I do use an occasional "LOL" but that's about it. 

Oh, and the TP goes OVER, unless you have children or animals that particularly enjoy spinning it off the roll.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788730


> People who slow poke around in the left hand lane. :smmadder: Have they never read the drivers handbook? Slower traffic should keep to the right except to pass or turn.
> 
> Oh.......people who take up two parking places because they park just over the line.[/B]


 :goodpost: :goodpost: :goodpost: 

I am with you Pat!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All of these are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo true -- but one that really bothers me that no one has posted is:

When I go into a restaurant with another person (friend, husband, etc.) and there is no one else at all waiting to be seated and the Host or Hostess asked, "How Many?" I just look at the other person and then I look around me and then pointedly say to the Host or Hostess, "TWO".

Now if I'm in a very busy restaurant where there are lots of people crowded in the entrance waiting to be seated or have their name added to the waiting list -- it doesn't bother me to for the Host/Hostess to ask, "How Many?" as it isn't obvious who is or isn't together.


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

my, what a fun thread 

my pet peeves are:
1. when I'm looking for a parking spot and I think I MAY have found one and I'm about to turn in, and it turns out there's a motorcycle parked there. 
2. people who forward and tell me internet memes like they were the first person to find it. 
3. it annoys me when I don't pick up my cell when someone calls and they just keep calling back non-stop for 5 minutes. (okay, this may just apply to my mom)
4. people who make every conversation about them

whew, that was nice to get off my chest.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Not a lot bothers me unless I'm hormonal which has been 24 7 the past year or so. Here's my "menopausal" list of peeves:


1. People who hum or sing along at concerts

2. People who don't respect personal/property boundaries 

Like people who pick up your digital camera and start looking at your pictures without asking you 

Or a neighbor who thought she could let an aggressive German Shepherd run loose 

Or people who feel they can give themselves a tour of your home without asking when you have a party. Not long ago we had some people here for a gathering and some of them went to our master bathroom and crammed themselves into our glass shower so they could take a picture. I might think this is funny after my hormones level off but I'm not happy about it right now. 

3. Gossip. No matter what the other person has done, it's passive-aggressive behavior and only makes the gossiper look emotionally immature. And no, I'm not 100% gossip-free and I just hate it when I fall into it. 







Joy


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

First, the toilet paper goes OVER. If it goes under, people's dirty hands will brush against my wall to grab the toilet paper. Ewww.

Crumbs. 

People who don't give a thank-you wave in traffic. If I do something to help you, please acknowledge it.

Bad movers. My friend just moved and the two movers used his bathroom a total of six times and one of them left the toilet clogged. Yuck. :yucky: 

I teach, and it really annoys me when students use text language in their essays. It doesn't happen very often (thankfully) but really people, are you so lazy that you can't be bothered to type the whole word? Or have you been texting so much that you've forgotten how the word is supposed to look?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 10 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788734


> What about when there are 20 people in line and they have 1 register open :biggrin:[/B]


Like at the post office? 


QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788760


> When I go into a restaurant with another person (friend, husband, etc.) and there is no one else at all waiting to be seated and the Host or Hostess asked, "How Many?" I just look at the other person and then I look around me and then pointedly say to the Host or Hostess, "TWO".[/B]


OMG! It is funny when you walk in alone and they are not busy and the hostess asks how many? I normally look around and say, ummm, just one unless you are joining me, but it has to be your treat :wacko1:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788797


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 10 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788734





> What about when there are 20 people in line and they have 1 register open :biggrin:[/B]


Like at the post office? 


QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788760


> When I go into a restaurant with another person (friend, husband, etc.) and there is no one else at all waiting to be seated and the Host or Hostess asked, "How Many?" I just look at the other person and then I look around me and then pointedly say to the Host or Hostess, "TWO".[/B]


OMG! It is funny when you walk in alone and they are not busy and the hostess asks how many? I normally look around and say, ummm, just one unless you are joining me, but it has to be your treat :wacko1:
[/B][/QUOTE]
No I meant CVS :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788323


> When you see someone get into their car (a good parking place) and they saw you waiting. Then they get into the car, fasten the seat belt, primp in the mirror, make a phone call on their cell phone, and whatever else they can think to do before they finally move their car out of the way so you can park.[/B]


see, i'm totally the opposite here. if you have the time to wait for the almighty front space, then you have time to walk an extra 20 feet. that's always been my theory. i always take the first spot i find, and until i just don't NEED the exercise, i think i'm still alive and haven't shortened my life any in doing so. in a hurry? while you're (not YOU, pat, but "you" as in "universal you") probably on your way back to work to finish curing cancer... was going to the mall REALLY a priority in your busy day of curing cancer? ugh.

that said... my pet peeves are...

impatient people. really? how much quicker are you going to get your task accomplished by sighing loudly and whining about this? go annoy someone else.

cellphones in public. grrrrr. while you are entitled to have a cell conversation in public, that does not mean that the rest of us give a d*mn about your now-publicized life. i am in retail and i refuse to wait on someone who is talking on their phone. refuse as in REFUSE. "i'll just wait til you're finished, i don't want to be RUDE...." hint hint... i'm calling you out on your rudeness, mr/mrs i'm-on-my-phone-curing-cancer-and-cant-hang-up-or-millions-will-die....

people who brag about their college degrees and can't use the proper "their/there/they're" form. like someone else said earlier, if english is your first language... WRITE LIKE IT. i get "being lazy", i've done that all day today, but saying "oh i'm a bad speller" should not excuse you from looking stupid. if you're a bad speller, do you not have the desire to be smarter? no? i think your high school diploma should be revoked, then. NOW try and find a job that allows you to play on the internet all day. grrrrrrr.

and yes, i AM too lazy to use capital letters when i type. i don't, however, use prepositions at the end of sentences or questions. and i can properly diagram a sentence. 

LitGal... me? you? same page. hahaha


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jun 10 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788809


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788323





> When you see someone get into their car (a good parking place) and they saw you waiting. Then they get into the car, fasten the seat belt, primp in the mirror, make a phone call on their cell phone, and whatever else they can think to do before they finally move their car out of the way so you can park.[/B]


see, i'm totally the opposite here. if you have the time to wait for the almighty front space, then you have time to walk an extra 20 feet. that's always been my theory. i always take the first spot i find, and until i just don't NEED the exercise, i think i'm still alive and haven't shortened my life any in doing so. in a hurry? while you're (not YOU, pat, but "you" as in "universal you") probably on your way back to work to finish curing cancer... was going to the mall REALLY a priority in your busy day of curing cancer? ugh.

that said... my pet peeves are...

impatient people. really? how much quicker are you going to get your task accomplished by sighing loudly and whining about this? go annoy someone else.

cellphones in public. grrrrr. while you are entitled to have a cell conversation in public, that does not mean that the rest of us give a d*mn about your now-publicized life. i am in retail and i refuse to wait on someone who is talking on their phone. refuse as in REFUSE. "i'll just wait til you're finished, i don't want to be RUDE...." hint hint... i'm calling you out on your rudeness, mr/mrs i'm-on-my-phone-curing-cancer-and-cant-hang-up-or-millions-will-die....

people who brag about their college degrees and can't use the proper "their/there/they're" form. like someone else said earlier, if english is your first language... WRITE LIKE IT. i get "being lazy", i've done that all day today, but saying "oh i'm a bad speller" should not excuse you from looking stupid. if you're a bad speller, do you not have the desire to be smarter? no? i think your high school diploma should be revoked, then. NOW try and find a job that allows you to play on the internet all day. grrrrrrr.

and yes, i AM too lazy to use capital letters when i type. i don't, however, use prepositions at the end of sentences or questions. and i can properly diagram a sentence. 

LitGal... me? you? same page. hahaha 
[/B][/QUOTE]
See I am a bad comma person, I just throw them anywhere :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

nosey people

people who ask how much $$ you make at your job (fiance just got a new job and the amount of people who ask is astonishing)

people that ask dumb questions or offer dumb advice when you get pregnant 
such as "well what are you going to do about it" and "dont go out in the sun without sunblock... the baby will get sunburnt" umm... okay

girls that use their children just to get child support (in the area that i have recently moved too it seems way too common)


people that pretend like they go to church and live their lives for god but then you see pictures of them dancing on poles or smoking questionable things... 


haha when you are pregnant and not working you have lots of time to sit around and think about the things that get on ur nerves


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

people that pretend like they go to church and live their lives for god but then you see pictures of them dancing on poles or smoking questionable things... 
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 


Oh good god, thats funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 10 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788686


> One of my pet peeves is people who lack basic manners, and that goes for men who think chivalry is dead. it is not dead. i know it might be old fashioned of me but ladies should always have the right of way first (elevators, entrances/exits) and men should always open doors for ladies. LOL..*thank goodness 99% of the men i encounter all have this basic manner down*..but there are always a few "cavemen" out there who do not practice this. LOL.[/B]


ROFL Alice ... I absolutely believe that 99% of the men you encounter have this manner down. SO MANY guys that are typically cavemen become amazingly perfect gentlemen when they encounter a gorgeous woman! Making them even more worthy of the description "caveman", in my opinion. 
Moral of the story: Chivalry is not always necessarily chivalrous. :no2: 
I'm not being too negative am I?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 10 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788813


> people that pretend like they go to church and live their lives for god but then you see pictures of them dancing on poles or smoking questionable things...
> :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:[/B]


You mean like this, Andrea? I feel the same way ... it drives me CRAZY!

*EDIT*  Oops, I quoted the wrong person here; *Jessica* is the one that mentioned the smoking and the pole-dancing. Sadly and *thankfully*), I didn't have a photo of a pole-dancing nun. :eusa_hand: 

[attachment=53739:nun.jpg] 

:behindsofa: *I hope this doesn't offend anyone ... this is absolutely meant as a light-hearted joke.* :innocent: :Flowers 2:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jun 10 2009, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788809


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788323





> When you see someone get into their car (a good parking place) and they saw you waiting. Then they get into the car, fasten the seat belt, primp in the mirror, make a phone call on their cell phone, and whatever else they can think to do before they finally move their car out of the way so you can park.[/B]


see, i'm totally the opposite here. if you have the time to wait for the almighty front space, then you have time to walk an extra 20 feet. that's always been my theory. i always take the first spot i find, and until i just don't NEED the exercise, i think i'm still alive and haven't shortened my life any in doing so. in a hurry? while you're (not YOU, pat, but "you" as in "universal you") probably on your way back to work to finish curing cancer... was going to the mall REALLY a priority in your busy day of curing cancer? ugh.

that said... my pet peeves are...

impatient people. really? how much quicker are you going to get your task accomplished by sighing loudly and whining about this? go annoy someone else.

*cellphones in public. grrrrr. while you are entitled to have a cell conversation in public, that does not mean that the rest of us give a d*mn about your now-publicized life. i am in retail and i refuse to wait on someone who is talking on their phone. refuse as in REFUSE. "i'll just wait til you're finished, i don't want to be RUDE...." hint hint... i'm calling you out on your rudeness, mr/mrs i'm-on-my-phone-curing-cancer-and-cant-hang-up-or-millions-will-die....*

people who brag about their college degrees and can't use the proper "their/there/they're" form. like someone else said earlier, if english is your first language... WRITE LIKE IT. i get "being lazy", i've done that all day today, but saying "oh i'm a bad speller" should not excuse you from looking stupid. if you're a bad speller, do you not have the desire to be smarter? no? i think your high school diploma should be revoked, then. NOW try and find a job that allows you to play on the internet all day. grrrrrrr.

and yes, i AM too lazy to use capital letters when i type. i don't, however, use prepositions at the end of sentences or questions. and i can properly diagram a sentence. 

LitGal... me? you? same page. hahaha  
[/B][/QUOTE]

I've been in the exact opposite position recently. I was at Wal-greens (drug store) when some kid was waiting on me. HE was on his cell phone the whole time! I couldn't believe it. I NEVER do that when I'm checking out. I always try to hang up first. It's usually just my grandpa anyway, and since he's old, he understands! 

My pet peeves:

Drivers who refuse to obey the speed limit. Usually its people going way too fast and tailgating me. I don't drive "slow" either. I actually tend to drive at least 5 miles OVER the speed limit. And still I get people tailgating or trying to pass me. Are you really in THAT much of a hurry that you practically have to run over other people. What the heck is the point of even having a speed limit, if no one ever obeys it. 

Other little things that bug the crap out of me are sounds. Sounds like people eating sloppily, like slurping and crunching. Also, people who constantly clear their throats or sniffle all the time. I know they might not be able to help it, but that doesn't stop it from annoying me!!

I also hate when men scratch themselves in public. Its just gross. Some of them don't even try to hide it, they just go for it... :yucky: 

Toilet paper goes OVER...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788704


> Oh and the word "a lot" is TWO words. Although, it is grammatically incorrect to use (it isn't even a word)--use the word "much" instead.
> 
> *OK - I admit I am SO guilty of this one! I know that it's technically two words, but for some reason I haven't been able to break myself of the habit of writing or typing "alot"! I need to get better on this one, since poor grammar and spelling are my main pet peeves ... oh, and being hypocritical - LOL!*
> 
> ...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (LitGal @ Jun 10 2009, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788795


> People who don't give a thank-you wave in traffic. If I do something to help you, please acknowledge it.[/B]



YES!!! I'm with you here.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jun 10 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788809


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788323





> When you see someone get into their car (a good parking place) and they saw you waiting. Then they get into the car, fasten the seat belt, primp in the mirror, make a phone call on their cell phone, and whatever else they can think to do before they finally move their car out of the way so you can park.[/B]


see, i'm totally the opposite here. if you have the time to wait for the almighty front space, then you have time to walk an extra 20 feet. that's always been my theory. i always take the first spot i find, and until i just don't NEED the exercise, i think i'm still alive and haven't shortened my life any in doing so. in a hurry? while you're (not YOU, pat, but "you" as in "universal you") probably on your way back to work to finish curing cancer... was going to the mall REALLY a priority in your busy day of curing cancer? ugh.

[/B][/QUOTE]

I understand what you are saying Ann Marie. What I am referring to is the parking at my local Publix grocery store. There are times when there are literally NO parking places left. I don't mind walking and I do many times. But when I have driven around and around until I feel like I am turning to butter, I would appreciate it if the inconsiderate fool sitting in her car texting on her cell phone would just GO AWAY! :smrofl: I just want to get my groceries and go home.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, I forgot this one ... customers at Sam's Wholesale who go and complain to management about 2 female customers holding hands. And then, security subsequently confronting the 2 women and requesting that they leave the store. :thmbdn:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 10 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788845


> Oh, I forgot this one ... customers at Sam's Wholesale who go and complain to management about 2 female customers holding hands. And then, security subsequently confronting the 2 women and requesting that they leave the store. :thmbdn:[/B]


 :smmadder: :smmadder: The nerve!!! I'm so glad I'm a member of Costco. I can't believe someone would actually complain to the store. People need to get a life.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are mine:

No acknowledgement in traffic the head nod or the thank-you wave. 
Motorcycle hiding in parking space.
Plastic/paper disposable plates/utensils in the sink.
Garbage/empty containers on the counter right next to the garbage can.
My car trembling because the kid next to me has his bass on all the way.
I live in Miami so people who automatically think spanish is my first language.
The 1/2" of liquid left in the milk or juice container because it weighs too much to throw it out.
Cleaning the kitchen and coming back in two minutes later to find a dirty dish in the sink.
People who cut in front of you in traffic to go no where.
Lastly no matter what option you choose not being able to talk to a human only a computer when you call somewhere.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

How about people who walk right past you in a hallway and there is nobody else around but they don't nod or speak a friendly hello. Even if we are strangers they could say good morning, good evening, etc.


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 10 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788824


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 10 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788813





> people that pretend like they go to church and live their lives for god but then you see pictures of them dancing on poles or smoking questionable things...
> :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:[/B]


You mean like this, Andrea? I feel the same way ... it drives me CRAZY!

*EDIT*  Oops, I quoted the wrong person here; *Jessica* is the one that mentioned the smoking and the pole-dancing. Sadly, I didn't have a photo of a nun pole-dancing. :eusa_hand: 

[attachment=53739:nun.jpg] 

:behindsofa: *I hope this doesn't offend anyone ... this is absolutely meant as a light-hearted joke.* :innocent: :Flowers 2:
[/B][/QUOTE]



Bahahahahaha that is too funny. Seriously though, I have seen these myspaces that are like "I live for God, I love to go to church" etc and then u look at their pics and they look just like that. Hehe... I have discovered though, that these girls tend to be the same ones that are just using their children for child support and leaving the kids with their grandparents while they are out dancing on the poles or smoking the questionable substances. 

I guess I could just sum up those two peeves as "irresponsible parents"


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788857


> How about people who walk right past you in a hallway and there is nobody else around but they don't nod or speak a friendly hello. Even if we are strangers they could say good morning, good evening, etc.[/B]


This really irks me as well. I have decided instead of taking it personally, I'm better off if I feel sympathy for the person. Clearly he or she is miserable in his/her life, if they cannot even acknowledge another human being.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

another one of mine...when the trashbag is full and the BF keeps piling things on top instead of changing it...man that really irks me!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 10 2009, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788867


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788857





> How about people who walk right past you in a hallway and there is nobody else around but they don't nod or speak a friendly hello. Even if we are strangers they could say good morning, good evening, etc.[/B]


This really irks me as well. I have decided instead of taking it personally, I'm better off if I feel sympathy for the person. Clearly he or she is miserable in his/her life, if they cannot even acknowledge another human being.
[/B][/QUOTE]

When I meet people like this, I LOVE to give them a very cheery "Good Morning!" Or with them a Marvalous day. And, my smile will be bright enough that it should be contagious.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay, major pet peeve for me are people moving to the US and not learning English. It's one thing for tourist to know little or no English, but for someone to CHOOSE to move to MY country, but not be willing to learn the language of my country is just a crock! In NW Arkansas, I suspect I'm going to have a difficult time finding work because I'm not bilingual. That's a crock! I hate it when clients come into my office, sit in front of my desk, and then speak to each other in another language (and they both do speak English). Makes me feel like an outsider, in my own space.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788857


> How about people who walk right past you in a hallway and there is nobody else around but they don't nod or speak a friendly hello. Even if we are strangers they could say good morning, good evening, etc.[/B]


I'm afraid I'm guilty of that, but I can't say anything to strangers :bysmilie: I'm extremely shy and all I can do is look up (not in the eyes) and smile at the person. I try to say something, but nothing comes out! I hope no one thinks I'm rude or stuck up!

Another one of my peeves is when I'm forced to talk to someone (that I don't know) by my aunt. Again the shyness kicks in and it's too awkward.

Also, I hate when people try too hard to get boys attention. There is a difference between sexy and slutty (pardon me).


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

Just a few of mine...
* people that leave a huge, watery, soapy mess on the bathroom countertop after washing their hands (at work, in restaurants etc.)
* parents that drag their kids to Wal-Mart at all hours of the day and night, when they should be at home napping, playing or eating dinner - subjecting everyone else in the store to hearing the temper tantrums and threats
* fast food cups thrown in my waste basket with ice and/or beverage still in them (empty it into the sink first please!)
* people that constantly complain or are critical of others
* events that don't begin on time (weddings, plays, graduations...)

And yes, the TP must come over the top. Thank God for 2 bathrooms, since DH and I differ on this matter!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

lol I love it!! Keep them coming! I never realised this thread would take off like it has!!!

And am very pleased to see the number of people who agree the T/P goes OVER!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I love this thread!!! 

So many of us seem to have a lot in common when it comes to peeves!!! Especially with the toilet tissue roll!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: It goes OVER ... not under!!! :yes: 

Other peeves ... 

Speaking to a phone robot that starts asking me a lot of questions! I actually lost it one time and ended up saying ... "D... it!! I want to speak to a human!!" After a pause ... the robotic voice said ... "Oh, OK ... I will transfer you now." (And, trust me ... it takes a lot for me to lose it!) 

A robotic phone voice asking for your account # ... and then after one is finally transferred to a human ... a customer representative ends up asking for the same information all over again! Such a waste of time!

Waiting in a medical office. And, yet, the patient is expected to be on time! I think when the doctor is late ... they should give credit to our accounts. :yes: 

Drivers who run through red traffic lights. Often not just one driver runs the light ... I often see two/three vehicles run a red light!!! I could bet it's the same drivers who are upset that cameras are now installed at the traffic lights. This is one of my biggest peeves ... the drivers, not the cameras.

Drivers who don't use their signals. 

Malicious gossip that can harm an innocent person.

Grocery employees who speak in another language ... doing so as they ignore the customer in front of them who is seeking help.

Thunderstorms that seem to wait until I am headed out the door. Then it decides to pour down rain!!


These are just a few of my peeves.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 10 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788824


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 10 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788813





> people that pretend like they go to church and live their lives for god but then you see pictures of them dancing on poles or smoking questionable things...
> :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:[/B]


You mean like this, Andrea? I feel the same way ... it drives me CRAZY!

*EDIT*  Oops, I quoted the wrong person here; *Jessica* is the one that mentioned the smoking and the pole-dancing. Sadly and *thankfully*), I didn't have a photo of a pole-dancing nun. :eusa_hand: 

[attachment=53739:nun.jpg] 

:behindsofa: *I hope this doesn't offend anyone ... this is absolutely meant as a light-hearted joke.* :innocent: :Flowers 2:
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jun 10 2009, 04:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788282


> I know it really doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things, but, it bugs me when ......
> 
> the kitchen towel doesn't tear off on the perforated bits where it is supposed to!!![/B]



QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jun 10 2009, 04:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788283


> That goes for the plastic bags they have in the produce department in grocery stores too! Frackin things.[/B]



QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 10 2009, 06:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788290


> Mine is the plastic wrap :smheat: it takes me forever to wrap something. Then I loose the start of the wrap and end up ripping it all over :shocked:
> Then sometimes I cut myself on that sharp edge.
> I buy big baggies now :biggrin:[/B]



More of my pet peeves ... all of these you ladies listed!!!

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jun 10 2009, 07:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788300


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 10 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788290





> Mine is the plastic wrap :smheat: it takes me forever to wrap something. Then I loose the start of the wrap and end up ripping it all over :shocked:
> Then sometimes I cut myself on that sharp edge.
> I buy big baggies now :biggrin:[/B]


Oh I hate that!! Its on my list too!! No matter how hard I try, I always muss up the cling wrap, and 9 times out of 10, I end up cutting myself into the bargain!!! HATE that!!

I either use the baggies now, or foil ... foil isn't air-tight, but it's WAY more cooperative than flippin cling wrap!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788844


> I understand what you are saying Ann Marie. What I am referring to is the parking at my local Publix grocery store. There are times when there are literally NO parking places left. ...I just want to get my groceries and go home.[/B]


okay THAT I understand. I think universally (okay, just the south where they are located lol) Publix never has enough parking spaces. Ever. 

Nor do they ever have enough Peanut Butter Pie to go around. Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Jun 10 2009, 08:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788314


> Pills that are impossible to open, like Nyquil. Really? If I have a horrible cold, I do not have the patience or endurance to spend 20 minutes trying to pry those little bubble packs open![/B]


Or, when one has a horrible headache. Carol Burnett did a skit on this once ... it was so funny. But, not funny when one is not feeling too great!


QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788323


> When you see someone get into their car (a good parking place) and they saw you waiting. Then they get into the car, fasten the seat belt, primp in the mirror, make a phone call on their cell phone, and whatever else they can think to do before they finally move their car out of the way so you can park.[/B]


Yes, it does seem as though some drivers do it on purpose. It does bother me if a shopping center parking lot is full and one really can't find another parking space. 


QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jun 10 2009, 09:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788345


> When I'm buying clothes and the dumb person doesn't fold the clothes and place them in the shopping bag. They just crumble and throw my new purchases in there! I will stand at the counter, take the clothes out and fold them myself right in front of the person!
> 
> 
> Oh....and when I answer the phone and the person just hangs up in my ear. Is it that hard to say "oh sorry, wrong number?!"[/B]


It bothers me, too! I have asked the clerk to fold them neatly, instead of throwing the clothes in a bag.

As for the wrong number ... you could redial them back.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Oh boy don't get me going Jacqui!!!

Here are a few of mine:

1: those adverts on tv/cable for sanitary towels; tampax etc :smpullhair: ** :smpullhair: 
2: other adverts telling men they can get help for their erection problems - arrrrrg - who wants to know that!!!!!! :faint: :faint: 

3: when you get out of the lift (elevators in the usa) and about 100 people charge in before you can get out - HELLO THIS IS MY FLOOR - can't you wait until we get out of the lift first!!!

4: people chewing gum with their mouth open whilst talking to you - uggg - I don't want to see your tonsils thank you

5: you are waiting at the deli counter to be served; there's a few people around and the girl behind the counter says 'who's next' and som**eone pushes in knowing they were not next!! I'm sorry I just pipe up and say 'sorry honey, I WAS next!!!  **  .

6: people walking around with their cell phone attached to their ear and shouting on the top of their voice like the other person is stone deaf. (I don't want to hear that Jimmy couldn't get it up last night)

7. people who push past you in the supermarket without saying 'excuse me please'

8. you just sit down at the restaurant and the stupid idiot/waiter says 'you ready to order'!!!! hello?? I haven't even looked at the flipping menu yet. do I look like I'm ready to order yet??** :smilie_tischkante: ** :smilie_tischkante: *
*
9. being told on the phone (by a robot) that your business is important to them but then keep you on hold for half an hour or more :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

I could go on but I guess I better not lol lol


Hugs and tail wgs


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under'


PS the TP goes over!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


*


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Okay, I just remembered another one...when someone sends you an announcement or invitation and you kindly send them a gift and they don't send a thank you note! Funny how they could find your address to send the announcement/invitation but lost it when it came time to thanking you! 

That is probably my major pet peeve!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LMAO at this thread. Way too funny!!

Here's my list:

- People who don't wash their hands after using the restroom-- This has got to be the worst. :yucky: 
- People who blow their nose at the table while others are eating
- People who talk or chew with their mouth full
- People who purposely talk in a baby voice-- You're a grown woman. It's not cute, honey!!
- Belligerent drunks
- People who don't know their limit with alcohol
- Drunk talk-- "I looove yooou. You're, like, my best friend!!" Uh, really? Since when? LOL. :huh:
- People who literally stand an inch behind you while waiting in line-- Can you respect my personal space? I can feel your breath down my neck!!!
- People who leave their trash behind at coffee shops, or anywhere else, for that matter-- Is it too much to ask you to walk a few feet to the trash can and throw your crap away??
- People who claim to be Christian, yet they've never read a single page of the Bible
- People who are inconsiderate-- When I was living on my own, people used to crash at my place quite often. That's fine with me, just show some courtesy! I'll never forget the time I let a friend crash in my room, and I was rudely awakened by her cell at 6:00 am. A considerate person would quietly take the call outside of my room so that I could go back to sleep, but NO, she proceeded to answer the phone in my room and had a full-on conversation with her boyfriend!! Did I tell you it was 6:00 am on a Saturday?? Ugh, I was so peeved.
- People who pat me on the head-- When I ask them why, they say it's because I'm really small. 
- When guys sag their pants so low, their boxers show
- At restaurants, when my cup and utensils have clearly not been properly washed
- When I run out of my drink at a restaurant, and it takes the waiter/waitress an hour to get me another one
- When the toilet seat is up or peed on
- This may be TMI, but when I'm using someone's bathroom, and I notice pubes on the floor!!! :yucky: :yucky: :yucky: Ultimate nastiness, LOL.
- Joggers who jog in place while waiting for the light to change-- LOL, this doesn't really piss me off. I just find it hysterically funny. :biggrin: 

Okay, that's all I can think of for now, but I'll probably be back with some more.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 11 2009, 06:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789002


> LMAO at this thread. Way too funny!!
> 
> Here's my list:
> 
> ...


and I jog in place while waiting for the light so........... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I am glad it doesn't piss you off though :biggrin: 
Not washing your hands after using the bathroom is absolutely disgusting :shocked:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I love this thread!!!!! As I am reading I am nodding my head....yes, yes, oh my gosh yes! It is always "over", never under. Bob does not know how to change the tp roll. :angry: 

Andrea, you be careful! I gave the finger to a cab driver in Detroit once and he chase me all over!!! I was really scared. :shocked: 




QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 10 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788440


> You know what else!!! When you driving and someone gives you the finger :shocked:
> and I don't even know what I did :blink:
> Some guy called me an A hole the other day :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> I laughed so hard I forgot to curse him out :biggrin:[/B]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Jun 11 2009, 07:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789008


> I love this thread!!!!! As I am reading I am nodding my head....yes, yes, oh my gosh yes! It is always "over", never under. Bob does not know how to change the tp roll. :angry:
> 
> Andrea, you be careful! I gave the finger to a cab driver in Detroit once and he chase me all over!!! I was really scared. :shocked:
> 
> ...





> You know what else!!! When you driving and someone gives you the finger :shocked:
> and I don't even know what I did :blink:
> Some guy called me an A hole the other day :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> I laughed so hard I forgot to curse him out :biggrin:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]
He chased you :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I am sorry for laughing, it really isn't funny :brownbag: 
I still don't know what i did for him to give me the finger :blink: 
In my younger years I took on anyone, but now I simply just ignore it.
You just never know who has a loaded gun in the backseat, nobody is worth my life. 
It's scary


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788323


> When you see someone get into their car (a good parking place) and they saw you waiting. Then they get into the car, fasten the seat belt, primp in the mirror, make a phone call on their cell phone, and whatever else they can think to do before they finally move their car out of the way so you can park.[/B]


DITTO DITTO DITTO!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Wrong numbers in the middle of the night, and even after you tell them they dialed a wrong number they call back....3 times. :wacko1: A couple of months ago this happened to me. Phone rang around 3 a.m. and a woman asked if Fred was here. I said no, I am sorry you must have dialed the wrong number. She rang again and asked is Fred there.......................then she rang again. Well I was a little loud with her that time. So about a week later I woke up around 3 a.m. I got up and went potty, then checked the time on the clock. I was so sleepy and grouchy I thought hey what the heck. So I checked my phone history and I called the lady who had been calling for Fred. She answered in her dead sleepy voice. I said, guess what? Fred still ain't here and I hung the phone up. She hasn't called again. Problem solved. :sHa_banana: 

Another pet peeve: people who spread malicious gossip.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 11 2009, 09:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789060


> Wrong numbers in the middle of the night, and even after you tell them they dialed a wrong number they call back....3 times. :wacko1: A couple of months ago this happened to me. Phone rang around 3 a.m. and a woman asked if Fred was here. I said no, I am sorry you must have dialed the wrong number. She rang again and asked is Fred there.......................then she rang again. Well I was a little loud with her that time. So about a week later I woke up around 3 a.m. I got up and went potty, then checked the time on the clock. I was so sleepy and grouchy I thought hey what the heck. So I checked my phone history and I called the lady who had been calling for Fred. She answered in her dead sleepy voice. I said, guess what? Fred still ain't here and I hung the phone up. She hasn't called again. Problem solved. :sHa_banana:
> 
> Another pet peeve: people who spread malicious gossip.[/B]


ROTFL> :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: That was a good one!!!
When telemarketers call, I let them explain their whole sales pitch (it usually takes 10 minutes) then when they finish I say
Can you explain that again :biggrin: by that time, they hang up on me


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 11 2009, 09:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789060


> Wrong numbers in the middle of the night, and even after you tell them they dialed a wrong number they call back....3 times. :wacko1: A couple of months ago this happened to me. Phone rang around 3 a.m. and a woman asked if Fred was here. I said no, I am sorry you must have dialed the wrong number. She rang again and asked is Fred there.......................then she rang again. Well I was a little loud with her that time. So about a week later I woke up around 3 a.m. I got up and went potty, then checked the time on the clock. I was so sleepy and grouchy I thought hey what the heck. So I checked my phone history and I called the lady who had been calling for Fred. She answered in her dead sleepy voice. I said, guess what? Fred still ain't here and I hung the phone up. She hasn't called again. Problem solved. :sHa_banana:[/B]



You didn't!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 11 2009, 09:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789071


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 11 2009, 09:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789060





> Wrong numbers in the middle of the night, and even after you tell them they dialed a wrong number they call back....3 times. :wacko1: A couple of months ago this happened to me. Phone rang around 3 a.m. and a woman asked if Fred was here. I said no, I am sorry you must have dialed the wrong number. She rang again and asked is Fred there.......................then she rang again. Well I was a little loud with her that time. So about a week later I woke up around 3 a.m. I got up and went potty, then checked the time on the clock. I was so sleepy and grouchy I thought hey what the heck. So I checked my phone history and I called the lady who had been calling for Fred. She answered in her dead sleepy voice. I said, guess what? Fred still ain't here and I hung the phone up. She hasn't called again. Problem solved. :sHa_banana:
> 
> Another pet peeve: people who spread malicious gossip.[/B]


ROTFL> :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: That was a good one!!!
When telemarketers call, I let them explain their whole sales pitch (it usually takes 10 minutes) then when they finish I say
Can you explain that again :biggrin: by that time, they hang up on me  
[/B][/QUOTE]

I bet the telemarketer felt like :beating a dead horse: 

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Jun 11 2009, 09:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789074


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 11 2009, 09:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789060





> Wrong numbers in the middle of the night, and even after you tell them they dialed a wrong number they call back....3 times. :wacko1: A couple of months ago this happened to me. Phone rang around 3 a.m. and a woman asked if Fred was here. I said no, I am sorry you must have dialed the wrong number. She rang again and asked is Fred there.......................then she rang again. Well I was a little loud with her that time. So about a week later I woke up around 3 a.m. I got up and went potty, then checked the time on the clock. I was so sleepy and grouchy I thought hey what the heck. So I checked my phone history and I called the lady who had been calling for Fred. She answered in her dead sleepy voice. I said, guess what? Fred still ain't here and I hung the phone up. She hasn't called again. Problem solved. :sHa_banana:[/B]



You didn't!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

 Yes!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 11 2009, 09:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789077


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 11 2009, 09:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789071





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 11 2009, 09:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789060





> Wrong numbers in the middle of the night, and even after you tell them they dialed a wrong number they call back....3 times. :wacko1: A couple of months ago this happened to me. Phone rang around 3 a.m. and a woman asked if Fred was here. I said no, I am sorry you must have dialed the wrong number. She rang again and asked is Fred there.......................then she rang again. Well I was a little loud with her that time. So about a week later I woke up around 3 a.m. I got up and went potty, then checked the time on the clock. I was so sleepy and grouchy I thought hey what the heck. So I checked my phone history and I called the lady who had been calling for Fred. She answered in her dead sleepy voice. I said, guess what? Fred still ain't here and I hung the phone up. She hasn't called again. Problem solved. :sHa_banana:
> 
> Another pet peeve: people who spread malicious gossip.[/B]


ROTFL> :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: That was a good one!!!
When telemarketers call, I let them explain their whole sales pitch (it usually takes 10 minutes) then when they finish I say
Can you explain that again :biggrin: by that time, they hang up on me  
[/B][/QUOTE]

I bet the telemarketer felt like :beating a dead horse: 

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Jun 11 2009, 09:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789074


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 11 2009, 09:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789060





> Wrong numbers in the middle of the night, and even after you tell them they dialed a wrong number they call back....3 times. :wacko1: A couple of months ago this happened to me. Phone rang around 3 a.m. and a woman asked if Fred was here. I said no, I am sorry you must have dialed the wrong number. She rang again and asked is Fred there.......................then she rang again. Well I was a little loud with her that time. So about a week later I woke up around 3 a.m. I got up and went potty, then checked the time on the clock. I was so sleepy and grouchy I thought hey what the heck. So I checked my phone history and I called the lady who had been calling for Fred. She answered in her dead sleepy voice. I said, guess what? Fred still ain't here and I hung the phone up. She hasn't called again. Problem solved. :sHa_banana:[/B]



You didn't!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

 Yes! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


This happened to me too - thankfully it was not at 3am but it was 3 times a day for 5 days. Finally, when he called the last time I said to her "Look, you are not dialing Katie's number please stop calling me. I have had this numner for 6 years and there has never been a Katie here. You need to either reprogram your speed dial or realize that Katie didn't like you and gave you the wrong number because she didn't want to talk to you. If you call me again I will report you to the telephone company for harrassment as you are wasting my minutes and I have asked you multiple times to please stop calling. Perhaps this is why Katie gave you the wrong number."

He proceeded to call me the name that rhymes with witch and I haven't heard from him since! However, someone else has called looking for a Katie so I assume her phone number must be close to mine and she gives out my number often - grrr...if I ever meet this Katie I'm going to hand her my cell phone bills!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 11 2009, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789081


> This happened to me too - thankfully it was not at 3am but it was 3 times a day for 5 days. Finally, when he called the last time I said to her "Look, you are not dialing Katie's number please stop calling me. I have had this numner for 6 years and there has never been a Katie here. You need to either reprogram your speed dial or realize that Katie didn't like you and gave you the wrong number because she didn't want to talk to you. If you call me again I will report you to the telephone company for harrassment as you are wasting my minutes and I have asked you multiple times to please stop calling. Perhaps this is why Katie gave you the wrong number."
> 
> He proceeded to call me the name that rhymes with witch and I haven't heard from him since! However, someone else has called looking for a Katie so I assume her phone number must be close to mine and she gives out my number often - grrr...if I ever meet this Katie I'm going to hand her my cell phone bills![/B]


Erin, maybe you should just start pretending to take a message for Katie. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Are you serious? In Canada that could easily become a significant human rights issue.

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 10 2009, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788845


> Oh, I forgot this one ... customers at Sam's Wholesale who go and complain to management about 2 female customers holding hands. And then, security subsequently confronting the 2 women and requesting that they leave the store. :thmbdn:[/B]


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 11 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789186


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 11 2009, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789081





> This happened to me too - thankfully it was not at 3am but it was 3 times a day for 5 days. Finally, when he called the last time I said to her "Look, you are not dialing Katie's number please stop calling me. I have had this numner for 6 years and there has never been a Katie here. You need to either reprogram your speed dial or realize that Katie didn't like you and gave you the wrong number because she didn't want to talk to you. If you call me again I will report you to the telephone company for harrassment as you are wasting my minutes and I have asked you multiple times to please stop calling. Perhaps this is why Katie gave you the wrong number."
> 
> He proceeded to call me the name that rhymes with witch and I haven't heard from him since! However, someone else has called looking for a Katie so I assume her phone number must be close to mine and she gives out my number often - grrr...if I ever meet this Katie I'm going to hand her my cell phone bills![/B]


Erin, maybe you should just start pretending to take a message for Katie. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

you know what, if they call again I will do that! That would be so funny


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LitGal @ Jun 11 2009, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789214


> Are you serious? In Canada that could easily become a significant human rights issue.
> 
> QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 10 2009, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788845





> Oh, I forgot this one ... customers at Sam's Wholesale who go and complain to management about 2 female customers holding hands. And then, security subsequently confronting the 2 women and requesting that they leave the store. :thmbdn:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Here too! (would be a violation of rights...I don't get how that was allowed...)

I'm on the east coast and evidentally someone on the west coast mistakenly programmed my home phone number into their fax machine b/c we'd get calls in the middle of the night that showed up as CA and you'd pick up the phone and it was a fax machine blaring in your ear. We had to change our phone # because of that...


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hehe, I have more to add to my list: :smstarz: 

- Excessive PDA (sucking face, tongue down throat, etc.)
- People who don't carry their weight in group projects, so you're left to pick up their slack
- People who yawn out loud in lecture (SO rude)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 11 2009, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789222


> Hehe, I have more to add to my list: :smstarz:
> 
> - Excessive PDA (sucking face, tongue down throat, etc.)
> - People who don't carry their weight in group projects, so you're left to pick up their slack
> - People who yawn out loud in lecture (SO rude)[/B]


Oh Good God that's me! I yawn everywhere  I can't help it.
It is rude, I know


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I just wanted to say when I yawn I don't make that big sound :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
I just quietly put my hand over my mouth :biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 11 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789228


> I just wanted to say when I yawn I don't make that big sound :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> I just quietly put my hand over my mouth :biggrin:[/B]


LOL! Yeah, I meant it's annoying when people yawn really loudly during class while the professor is lecturing. So rude. A quiet, covered yawn here or there never hurt anybody.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 11 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789221


> QUOTE (LitGal @ Jun 11 2009, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789214





> Are you serious? In Canada that could easily become a significant human rights issue.
> 
> QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 10 2009, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788845





> Oh, I forgot this one ... customers at Sam's Wholesale who go and complain to management about 2 female customers holding hands. And then, security subsequently confronting the 2 women and requesting that they leave the store. :thmbdn:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Here too! (would be a violation of rights...I don't get how that was allowed...)

I'm on the east coast and evidentally someone on the west coast mistakenly programmed my home phone number into their fax machine b/c we'd get calls in the middle of the night that showed up as CA and you'd pick up the phone and it was a fax machine blaring in your ear. We had to change our phone # because of that...
[/B][/QUOTE]

This is another one of my peeves, people who don't separate church and state. Diversity is amazing, but some people don't see it that way.


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

ooh another major pet peeve is people who drive on the shoulder during bumper-to-bumper traffic just to beat everyone else to the light. GRRR you are NOT an emergency vehicle! you have to wait just like the rest of us!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The hamburger ads on the billboards. I would like to go to the burger joint and say....I want a burger just like the picture on the billboard. They are always so juicy, with nice thick tomato slices and nice green leafy lettuce. But when you actually purchase one you get a piece of tomato sliced so thin you can see through it, and the hard lettuce heart instead of the nice leaf.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, and in traffic when everyone is supposed to merge, and you have a jerk that waits until the last minute and expects YOU to slow down to let HIM in. No way!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jun 12 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789759


> Oh, and in traffic when everyone is supposed to merge, and you have a jerk that waits until the last minute and expects YOU to slow down to let HIM in. No way![/B]


I always let them in :biggrin: , sometimes I'm the jerk merging :brownbag:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

What about people who use exaggerated words for expressions. Some are not so bad, but some grate my last nerve. Here is the one that makes my skin crawl, ie Sweeeeeeeettt! OMG! I hate that.......I just want to slap someone when I hear that.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 12 2009, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789887


> What about people who use exaggerated words for expressions. Some are not so bad, but some grate my last nerve. Here is the one that makes my skin crawl, ie Sweeeeeeeettt! OMG! I hate that.......I just want to slap someone when I hear that.[/B]


Hey, I say OMG all the time and SOOoooooooooooooooooooo :shocked: 
So when are you coming to slap me :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 12 2009, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789888


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 12 2009, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789887





> What about people who use exaggerated words for expressions. Some are not so bad, but some grate my last nerve. Here is the one that makes my skin crawl, ie Sweeeeeeeettt! OMG! I hate that.......I just want to slap someone when I hear that.[/B]


Hey, I say OMG all the time and SOOoooooooooooooooooooo :shocked: 
So when are you coming to slap me :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: Andrea you are so funny! I guess I was not specific enough....I don't mean like OMG or sooooooooo, :HistericalSmiley: I say thoses too, but the ones like: sweeeeeettt, and duuuuuude, sounds so YUK! I know there are others but I can't think of them right now. Maybe it is that teen street slang crap that grates my last nerve. :bysmilie:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 12 2009, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789895


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 12 2009, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789888





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 12 2009, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789887





> What about people who use exaggerated words for expressions. Some are not so bad, but some grate my last nerve. Here is the one that makes my skin crawl, ie Sweeeeeeeettt! OMG! I hate that.......I just want to slap someone when I hear that.[/B]


Hey, I say OMG all the time and SOOoooooooooooooooooooo :shocked: 
So when are you coming to slap me :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: Andrea you are so funny! I guess I was not specific enough....I don't mean like OMG or sooooooooo, :HistericalSmiley: I say thoses too, but the ones like: sweeeeeettt, and duuuuuude, sounds so YUK! I know there are others but I can't think of them right now. Maybe it is that teen street slang crap that grates my last nerve. :bysmilie:
[/B][/QUOTE]
No, I understand what you mean. Sometimes I am in such shock I say OMG or something is so cute I say soooooooooooooo :biggrin: 
I would never say sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettt though :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I hate it when my neighbor's large intact male hunting dog is allowed to roam the neighborhood... pees on everything (I'm sure Bogie is going to get peed on one of these days!) and actually backs up to things to poop!!! Has done this on at least two neighbor's steps. YUCK!!!

I hate it when people walk their dogs with a retractable leash and don't keep their dogs on an appropriate length of leash for the surroundings (what is the point of having a dog on a leash if he has 15' to roam around on?!?)

I hate it when young mothers are snappy and loud at their kids when the poor kids are just hungry/tired/bored and mother is completely clueless. Think about what your kids needs are and meet them... you are the parent for goodness sake!!!

I work in the church nursery and hate it when kids are being potty trained and their parents drop them off wearing cloth training pants and don't bother to bring an extra set of clothes.

Finally, I hate it when people are unhappy about something in their life and all they do about it is complain. Let's face it... life is messy and nothing like the brochure. If you are unhappy about your life, do something to change it. Sometimes the only thing you can control is your attitude. If that is your only option, suck it up, buttercup, and change your attitude!

Whew! That felt good. Thanks for the opportunity to "share" LOL!
Miki


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here is one that just happened to me tonight. I was pulling out of a parking lot onto a busy highway (it was rush hour). I was making a right turn, but couldn't go because there was a steady flow of traffic. The @$$hole behind me honked at me! WTH? What did he want me to do? Why on God's green earth would you honk? He could plainly see that I couldn't pull out. 

So, when he pulled out behind me, guess what? I couldn't go any faster than 10 mph! :innocent: Guess where the jerk was heading? Starbucks!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 12 2009, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789881


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jun 12 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789759





> Oh, and in traffic when everyone is supposed to merge, and you have a jerk that waits until the last minute and expects YOU to slow down to let HIM in. No way![/B]


I always let them in :biggrin: , sometimes I'm the jerk merging :brownbag:
[/B][/QUOTE]

My boyfriend is ALWAYS the one cutting the line and then merging in :brownbag:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The word "moot" !!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

When shopping online and there is a link to click on to see the product enlarged--you click on it and the "enlarged" picture is the same size as the original one! :huh:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

What's up with couples that do laundry together? Is it really necessary? Not sure why it bothers me, though, I think it's ridiculous!
xoxoxo


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jun 15 2009, 05:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791579


> What's up with couples that do laundry together? Is it really necessary? Not sure why it bothers me, though, I think it's ridiculous!
> xoxoxo[/B]


My husband and I don't do laundry together, but here could be an explanation...I would NEVER trust my husband to do my laundry (he has actually put his clothes and the front door rug all in one load! :eek2_gelb2: ) so I do the laundry and he folds because nothing puts me in a worse mood than folding laundry.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

My ISP .... 'nuff said :angry:


----------

